# Can you mix Crystal Red Shrimp and Cherry Shrimp?



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

I planned on putting them in a 10 gallon together. Will they fight? I don't see why they wouldn't co exist peacefully...


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes. Plan on getting water and temperature conditions right for the crystal red shrimp, as the cherry shrimp are far more adaptable.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

I have them mixed in my tank no issues. My Fire reds are reproducing just fine.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Popular combination. Yes they will do just fine together. I'd care more about the CRS conditions (as jasonpatterson said), than the RCS.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

I would a lot depends on tank size. Cherries can be a bit more aggressive over food sometimes and in a smaller tank, you can have problems. I had to move my cherries to another tank as they were actually attacking the crystals. I'm sure in a larger planted tank, it wouldn't be as much of an issues as they would have more space and room to have their own "turfs". Also, cherries can breed way faster than crystals, so soon or later you'll have to cull your cherry population of they will probably overrun the crystals.


----------



## Master Se7eN (Aug 23, 2010)

Should be no problem. Just set the tank up for the crystals and your good...


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> I would a lot depends on tank size. Cherries can be a bit more aggressive over food sometimes and in a smaller tank, you can have problems. I had to move my cherries to another tank as they were actually attacking the crystals. I'm sure in a larger planted tank, it wouldn't be as much of an issues as they would have more space and room to have their own "turfs". Also, cherries can breed way faster than crystals, so soon or later you'll have to cull your cherry population of they will probably overrun the crystals.


Ive seen what I would call 'scuffles' though and is kinda funny to watch. I would be mad if I seen one of my PFRs attacking a CRS. Just another reason for me to get my 10G running again soon I guess.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

GDP said:


> Ive seen what I would call 'scuffles' though and is kinda funny to watch. I would be mad if I seen one of my PFRs attacking a CRS. Just another reason for me to get my 10G running again soon I guess.


I was made and separated the next day. lol. I didn't want to loose a CRS because of a RCS. I had my RCS split anyways, so it just made sense to put them in 1 tank anyways and keep them both separate.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

In a 10 gallon... I'd recommend... one type or another... 
esp if you really want a decent colony of them...


----------

